

The Ever Useful Subprocess Module - wagthecat
http://sharats.me/the-ever-useful-and-neat-subprocess-module.html

======
sharat87
I am the author of this post (and the blog). Had no idea it was posted on HN
until this turned up in my analytics :)

Thanks for submitting.

